# No Power Tools



## jdeereman (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi, my name is Jon, and I am new to this forum and to woodworking. I am interested in I guess it's the older form of woodworking where you use no power tools, only hand tools. As I said I am new to this and was wondering if there is anyone on here who specializes in this type of work I could ask a few questions to? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Jon - I'd suggest posting your questions in the Hand Tool Forum in the "Tools, Materials & Safety" section. Lots of "neanders" hang out there.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sorry, but I'm awash in power tools but heres a link:*

http://www.pbs.org/woodwrightsshop/ Roy Underhill is your man!
I'm sure you've heard of him but if not he's all about handtools. Treadle powered lathes and drill presses and such.
Hand tools: Lee Valley, http://www.leevalley.com/wood/index.aspx?sid=&ccurrency=2
Also Woodcraft: http://www.woodcraft.com/
And Garrett Wade: http://www.garrettwade.com/
Veritias make great hand tools. http://www.veritastools.com/
As far as the processes you'll want to get some good books and watch videos on You Tube. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

All of us at one time or another do some woodwork the old way. So each of us in his own way can relate to what you want to do.
I don't do much but once in a while I have to touch up an edge with the hand plane. Sometimes I need to use my chisel to square up a mortise or clean out a hole. Don't do a lot but enough to appreciate the feel of a hand-worked peice of wood. Never worked up a sweat at it though.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I admit it. I'm addicted to eating. I use power tools!

Is there a meeting I can go to?


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

I like to do all my dovetails by hand and like to use scrapers and planes to smooth surfaces prior to finishing. I like to use whatever method works best for a certain application which leaves me using electrons for some jobs and elbow grease for others.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm sure you can find a good representation of luddites here and there... This form of woodworking is very well suited to folks with very small workspaces... It is not the method for me though...


----------



## Ogee Fillet (Aug 20, 2009)

http://logancabinetshoppe.weebly.com/index.html

Have a look see at this site Jon. It may help with some of your questions.


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

I go to a lot trouble trying to figure out a power tool way to do something when by hand would be done before I found the tool. Suspect there are a lot of us tool nuts like that. I can't stand the look of tool marks on anything, but don't look to close at my pictures.


----------



## Woodcutterron (Nov 21, 2009)

jdeereman said:


> Hi, my name is Jon, and I am new to this forum and to woodworking. I am interested in I guess it's the older form of woodworking where you use no power tools, only hand tools. As I said I am new to this and was wondering if there is anyone on here who specializes in this type of work I could ask a few questions to? Thanks in advance for any help.


I'm familiar with some of 'thee olde ways'. I kind of moved away from that when I realized that not many people are particularly willing to pay the prices necessary to make a living at it. For me, power tools aren't necessarily used because most of the time it's easier . . . it was all about time, and time is money.

Do you watch Roy Undehills "Woodright" show? It's on some PBS stations (Not locally for me, unfortunately) . . . but you can watch full episodes from the Woodright website. Anyway, it doesn't hurt to ask questions, and if I can help, I'll try.


----------



## Dave_G (Dec 21, 2009)

Jon - I'm new here too and I prefer to use hand tools. I find it a much more relaxing hobby when using hand tools - I don't like the noise and dust and all that with power tools and only use them reluctantly.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Welcome from Texas*

Well, I use both means, elbow grease and electrons. Depends on what I am doing and how much time I have to do it in.

BTW: What type of John Deere tractors do you have? :icon_smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*More importantly..*

How many cylinders do it/they have? 
!. garden tractor or stationary engine
2. old twin cylinder like GP, A, the best kind 
3. newer diesel engine like Yanmar, mine is 4710
4. bigger diesels D
6. biggest/baddest


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Deere and Co.*

Let see there is a Model B, H, 60 and 620. not to mention the Propane powered combine. I don't remember that model number.


----------

